# Bounce Rate Increase?



## theraven (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi all!

I've noticed just recently that my bounce rate has increased, no idea why :/


So what I've done is removed everything from the homepage apart from the menu and the content blocks so that people have to click through to see anything.


Just wondering if any of you guys have found anything that works particularly well for reducing bounce rate.


This is my website if you would like to look Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 12, 2014)

When you say it's increased, what was it and what is it now? Also how long of a period of time are you using as your sample? Example: it's been about 35% for the last 6 months and now it's 70%.

Have you changed anything about the time you noticed the increase?

How are people finding your site?


----------

